# Pin before or after workout



## Jada (Jan 14, 2013)

This ? Has been on my mind which is does it make a difference to pin before or after workout if training specific muscle that you r intended to inject.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 14, 2013)

Well i used to pin before but had to stop because of the specific gear I'm on.  If I pin before my workout I straight smell like gear at the gym. Lol. Intense shit bros. I mean straight stank like gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2013)

I dont think it matters with long esters


----------



## Jada (Jan 14, 2013)

Some people say yes it's good because u spread the oil faster and some say it's bs its absorption is the same .


----------



## PFM (Jan 14, 2013)

Regardless of ester I like to pin the day before or same day right before I train legs. I have determined the hip/glute injection sites "move the oil better" performing exercises that incorporate those muscle groups. I may even use the hip abductor machines with taking over 3cc's.

As for injecting shorts (immediate) pre-workout, it's mostly mental unless your running a no base like TNE.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 14, 2013)

I like to pin the body part I am going to work. I usually pin at night and workout in the mornings so I just stab the part I am going to work and try to focus/concentrate more intensely on it.... but  like Mike said, unless it's Halo/TNE or some shit like that it really has no effect IMO whether it's before or after. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Omegareign (Jan 14, 2013)

No matter where I inject, I massage the area, take a hot shower and work that Muscle lightly to get blood pumped in it to help the oil spread.    Speaking of TNE, going to have some on the way soon, cannot wait to try it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 14, 2013)

Sometimes......
Its a mental boost for me.  And I do lift heavier after a pin.
The gear muscle pumps are amazing


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 14, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Well i used to pin before but had to stop because of the specific gear I'm on.  If I pin before my workout I straight smell like gear at the gym. Lol. Intense shit bros. I mean straight stank like gear.



WTF?? You brewing it or pinning it??? 

What the hell are you running bro?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 14, 2013)

before, pin than workout the muscle you put the oil into.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2013)

Before, after, and usually during..   I like to be squatting and have my partner pin me on the last rep.


----------



## cougar (Jan 14, 2013)

You sexy thing DK


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 14, 2013)

63Vette said:


> WTF?? You brewing it or pinning it???
> 
> What the hell are you running bro?
> 
> ...


The tren e has guiacol and I can't say.  When I pinn it I taste it about 30 seconds after pinning. I just smell like it so bad. Lol


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 15, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> The tren e has guiacol and I can't say.  When I pinn it I taste it about 30 seconds after pinning. I just smell like it so bad. Lol



Does it taste "piney" to you?   Had this same experience a while back with a UG I was new to


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Does it taste "piney" to you?   Had this same experience a while back with a UG I was new to



Yeah like burnt pine. That's the guiacol... Comes out your pores


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn.... And I thought it was me Irish Spring!

Yes, that stinks like ass and tastes like burnt wires....  But you shouldn't smell like it for crying out loud!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 15, 2013)

Well this is some good shit bro.  Aient no pinnacle liked what you use. Lmao.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2013)

I pin before, even with long esters. I also try to pin the muscle group that I'll be working. Could be entirely placebo, but I feel it helps to aid absorption.


----------

